# Bail Reform: Some Of These * Need To Sit They Tail In Jail.



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 17, 2020)

*Police: Video shows man, later released under bail reform, beating girlfriend*

Police have released new surveillance video they say shows a man beating his girlfriend in a violent attack in Harriman.


They say that after Jay Vasquez-Paulino was captured, they had to let him go.

Vasquez-Paulino is allegedly seen repeatedly punching and kicking his girlfriend in a violent range.

The attack occurred at the couple's job, Superior Package Company - in front of dozens of people.

Police say Vasquez-Paulino is seen punching his girlfriend four times in a hallway before taking a 12-inch kitchen knife from his backpack and slipping it up his shirt.

They say the Bronx man is then seen throwing a phone and kicking his girlfriend, punching her again another two times.

Orange County District Attorney Dave Hoovler says Vasquez-Paulino was arrested and charged with four misdemeanors, but under the state's new bail reform they were unable to protect the victim.

Hoovler says the case spotlights a dangerous flaw in current law.
Hoovler says despite the violent nature of the attack, more serious charges couldn't be filed because the victim only sustained minor injuries and the knife was not used.
http://westchester.news12.com/story...MNrNhi6jU-lZU5Y-TwOw5xTT-Q2k3dY--vYAc2q-YnCJY

_*EDITOR'S NOTE: The headline of this story was changed to make clearer that the Vasquez-Paulino was released under bail reform changes after he was accused of the assault.*_


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 17, 2020)

I didn't know anything about NY's bail reform law until last week  when my news feed became flooded with stories of dudes getting out of jail and picking up where they left off doing dumb/crazy pooh.

Nas & Lauryn's dream seem like a not so good idea.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 17, 2020)

With the exception of those who are financially co-dependent, I don't know how women be taking these beatings in a first world country. I left after my ex hit me *1* time. Cus I was scared he was gon' hit me again . I figured that's how the regular beatings start and I'm not a fan of pain  Ain't seen the negrum since.

Anyhoo, I didn't watch the video. The still is traumatizing enough.

As for the reform, why was it changed. I'm not understanding.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 17, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> As for the reform, why was it changed. I'm not understanding.


_For most misdemeanors and nonviolent felonies, __cash bail__ is no longer permitted. Judges must release individuals charged with those crimes with no cash bail, either on their own recognizance or with release conditions designed to ensure that the individual returns to court, such as pretrial supervision and text message reminders for court dates._

You mighta heard bout Jay Z putting some weight behind Bail Relief after Kalief Browder's case. He was 16 when he was arrested for stealing a backpack.  He was in jail for 3 years awaiting trial and ended up killing himself after the charges were dropped and he was release.   That is a tragedy, that said a whole lot of the stories I've been reading are not about first time non violent offenders.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 21, 2020)

There is a similar movement afoot in a few states. Like so many things black people do end up disproportionately screwed when the bail system goes haywire because we on average have less money. I think the bail and fee stacking done for things like traffic violations is more of an issue. But non-violent felonies aren't victim-less crimes there needs to be more nuance to these things.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 22, 2020)

Definitely need more nuance to the laws. They better hope they don't reverse it full stop bc they can. But the fact remains that cash bail was used as a way to garner money/revenue to city coffers and it even encouraged people to plead guilty to lesser charges from an initial often trumped up or all and all FALSE charge. Once you plead guilty you are treated as a criminal, and it follows you forever. For those who DON'T plea down, they are penalized like Kalief was and rot in jail. Less now due to his sacrifice...but still it affects black and brown people more of course.

The brown guy in the video is the hens coming home to roost for those who KNEW they were trash and benefitted from it. Someone ought to send the article and tag JayZ or Bey. Sometimes in doing good, people fight as if all these people are not trash. Knowing full well that many are.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 25, 2020)

I am pretty sure we had discussions about this around here, not just regarding bail reform, but just letting some of these dudes out of jail because of crowding or whatever.

I'm asking now what I asked then, where will some of these guys go and how will the community, specifically women and children in those communities be kept safe from the large numbers of the bad apples like in OP benefiting from something they likely shouldn't benefit from?? 

This is crazy scary.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 25, 2020)

there was guy in my parents town that committed domestic violence and then got arrested.
He was released....and 20 mins later, the cops got a call about the same guy in the same house being aggressive with his woman. This literally makes no sense. This is such a waste of time for law enforcement to have to go back to the same idiot  they just arrested less than an hour before.


----------

